# June 16 Flamingo Everglades 18 miles Snake Bite to Garfield Bright into Alligator Creek



## phishphood

You definitely get the "A" for effort award. Nice fish and pics.


----------



## aaronshore

Good job!!! Nice snoook!!!!


----------



## paint it black

Looks like a fun trip! The spoon would have done great on those reds! The past couple days I caught 9 reds, a really nice snook, and jumped a tarpon on the black spoon.


----------



## mark_gardner

awesome trip.


----------



## deerfly

good on ya man, that's the way ENP should be experienced. Seeing these shots makes me home sick for the park, need to get down there soon...


----------



## CarlosNoe

I love Flamingo. I'm thinking of doing West Lake going inside toward Gator Creek to learn that side more. Also hear good things about Mud, and Bear lake for those who can get into the skinny.


----------



## backwaterbandits

Good report Carlos and great pics!
A+ for fishing effort...WTG.


----------



## Canoeman

That's a great adventure and fishing report Carlos. Your cloud reflection photo is outstanding.


----------



## MATT

I love that place went all the time even remember some of the trips. two hours from my old house in the water by 6am out by 2pm lunch at the bodega in Florida City by 4pm and sleeping by 7pm.

would be to beat to wash the skiff on the way home I would back down a fresh water ramp and dunk the trailer and flush the motor and all would be dry by I595.


----------



## lemaymiami

Great report.... For Mud and Bear lakes wait until that first really cold night - then fish the morning after by launching at Coot Bay Pond then working across to Coot Bay and into the north entrance into Mud... The cold night should push everything into the slightly deeper waters and the bugs will be absent...

This time of year while everyone's out in Florida Bay I'm still working the Gulf coast north and south of the Little Shark.... and rarely see anyone at all.


----------



## CarlosNoe

Sound like good information have not done these part yet. (Mud, and Bear lake area) I was also thinking of going via the beach side, and camping a few nights to be able to hitting Slagle Ditch, and East Cape Canal area. 
Next trip I doing West Lake torward the inside. Not sure if this area is good at this time of the year. I wanted to hit the smaller lakes connected to West Lake.


----------



## oldschool

West lake can be good any time of year. Make sure you go very early. Once the water heats up, the bite will turn off. The flies might carry you and your gheenoe off when u get in the mangrove tunnels out of West. Good luck and give us a report. I might go in my gheenoe but only in West.


----------



## paint it black

I've been itchin' to hit west lake in my jon boat. But I don't know if it's worth it. Might as well hit up Florida bay while I'm there.


----------



## HaMm3r

How did I not read this already? :-? Well, great job on the catching and providing photographic documentation of your adventure! [smiley=y-10.gif] Some of those shots are just outstanding.


----------

